# Ski jorring



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right spot for it, but does anyone have any warm weather tips for ski jorring? I do the traditional one-person rig, and its kinda rough getting them going again every winter. (gotta wait so long for enough snow) ideas??


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I've never done skijoring with horses before, just dogs. When you say one-person rig, does that mean nobody is riding the horse? I'm not really familiar with the horse version of the sport.  Do you have any pictures to share?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah, just one person. there is a driving harness that is attached to (for lack of a better description) like a waterskiing handle. You hold that with one hand, and rein with the other. I'll find a pic.....


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.danceandski.co.uk/jorring_-_heather.jpg like that?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah... though the detail of the skier's side is hard to see. I'll try to attach a pic... kinda new, so forgive me....and the fruity outfit the guy has on... 








alternately, there is this (too cute)


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I should add ... looking for ideas that do NOT involve rollerblades.... hate those things.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I used to know someone who had sled dogs and in summer he would train them using a scooter (with a wide base so he could stand square). If you did that you would not be working your skiing muscles but atleast your horses would still be getting work and training


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Why not traditional driving in the summer?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

well, I don't have a cart for a full sized horse, for one, and it is different for them to pull just a person, I think. Hmmmm. I'd like to get her driving though so I can get a cutter for the winter, too..


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Now you've got me curious...I'm from Manitoba Canada where we get WAY more snow than we know what to do with, but I've never quite understood HOW this works, been interested, but need to know how it's done! Hold the handle with one hand, I get that...but how do you steer with one hand when they're in harness? I imagine it's not like neckreining because of the harness, how would you go about turning with only one hand to straight rein them?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have no idea the answer, as I've never skijored (unless you count rollarblades and canines instead haha) but there IS one-handed driving, called aichenbach but I'm sure I butchered that spelling


----------

